# help me Oh Canada



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

*help me Southern Brothers*

Since the DWT search feature isn't working for me can you Canucks help me. I believe one of you posted a floor kicker that lifts the top wall sheet and holds a screw gun. I've been looking for an hour and I'm having on luck. Thanks


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Well since your asking for canucks to search, you will half to wait for commercial breaks and in between periods.......... Hockey game is on,,, 1st period:whistling2:

Leafs 0, winnipeg 0


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Same here ! Habs 1 penguins 0 ! Priority first !


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

1st intermission

was it this one


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> Same here ! Habs 1 penguins 0 ! Priority first !


You shouldn't watch that game machine, habs are going to lose, and you will start smoking again
.
.
.







habs lose again............


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

You don't need a canuck, just a good ole souther'n boy....
Will even give you a link to get it for 39.99

RICHARD HERCULE 42-60N DRYWALL PANEL LIFT NEW  





http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...ool_active&ext=260950252339&item=260950252339


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Maple Leafs Suck*

Vancouver is playing Nashville - they might as well be playing Toronto. Another no contest match-up.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Vancouver is playing Nashville - they might as well be playing Toronto. Another no contest match-up.


you should switch over to the Toronto game, watch a real team:yes:
http://forum.wiziwig.eu/


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tucker said:


> You don't need a canuck, just a good ole souther'n boy....
> Will even give you a link to get it for 39.99
> 
> RICHARD HERCULE 42-60N DRYWALL PANEL LIFT NEW


if I were still drywalling, I would get one of those for that price. For those days your labour don't show up:yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> you should switch over to the Toronto game, watch a real team:yes:
> http://forum.wiziwig.eu/


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


>


Machines team won tonight, there's a shocker:yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Canucks squeeked by the Predators in a shootout.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I need a new team,,, 2-1 jets:furious:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> 1st intermission
> 
> was it this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WATRVupl6U


That actually looks pretty sweet!!
I might pick up one of these!
Especially due to the fact that they're actually cheaper than a real marshalltown one! Hmm...
Possible new YouTube video!? Hehe!



Tucker said:


> You don't need a canuck, just a good ole souther'n boy....
> Will even give you a link to get it for 39.99
> 
> RICHARD HERCULE 42-60N DRYWALL PANEL LIFT NEW
> ...


And seriously!? What the heck is that?....
Oh.....wait wait...I see....Its to do the top half by yourself?...Hmmm....
That might work...Interesting...
2 possible YouTube videos?! haha!


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

It is a sweet tool, but cant buy it. Its made by the Chinese plp that live in Canada...oh well


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tucker said:


> It is a sweet tool, but cant buy it. Its made by the Chinese plp that live in Canada...oh well


You caught us tucker, were growing to start breeding together soon, and in 20 years, our offspring are going to invade you. We just haven't figured out if were going to force you to speak french:yes:, or let you guys continue your transition to Spanish









Oh, do you know how to use these yet


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey...strange thing I like molson with Chinese food. We are a melting pot anyway, so i say come on down...I'll buy the beer and you bring the....


----------

